# How do one rank Psb speakers between Synchrony Speakers , Imagine Speakers, Image Speakers, Alpha Speakers



## gopi_16 (Mar 9, 2013)

Friends

Pl guide me in ranking the PSB range of speakers viz Synchrony Speakers , Imagine Speakers, Image Speakers, Alpha Speakers


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

If budget is no object - Synchrony Ones hands down. I auditioned 4 different PSB speakers and they were the best I heard. They are noticeably better than the Synchrony Twos.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

gopi_16 said:


> Friends
> 
> Pl guide me in ranking the PSB range of speakers viz Synchrony Speakers , Imagine Speakers, Image Speakers, Alpha Speakers


You have them correctly listed in descending order of price . Even the Alphas are a very good speaker in their price range when comparing them to similar priced speakers outside of PSB.


----------

